# Dreams about gender.... Opposite always true?



## xCookieDoughx

When I was pregnant with my son I dreamt I was having a girl, even after I knew he was a boy. 

Last night I dreamt that I had a baby girl, she was all wrapped up in a pink blanket and everyone was shocked as they all thought I was having a boy! I called her by the name we have chosen too.

We aren't finding out this time, which makes the wait even longer! 7 more months!!! We aren't bothered really as long as baby is healthy.

Just after opinions really, did anyone dream about gender and did they have the opposite?


----------



## xxshellsxx

I had a dream on the saturday night before my 9 week scan on the Monday that i was having twin girls.... went to the scan, sure enough it was twins! I was convinced it had to be girls....20 week scan - Nope... two baby boys lol :thumbup:


----------



## Catiren

before even getting pregnant, a month before actually, i had a dream i saw a baby in a blue blanket and a boy nursery. i knew the baby was mine and i held them and my boyfriend walked through the door with a huge smile. at 14 weeks i had a private gender scan and the sonographer said 90% chance girl as there is no indication of a boy at the time but this is just based on nub theory. im having my second private gender scan with the same sonographer this wednesday to confirm! if baby is not in position, ill just have to wait until my 20 week official ultrasound.

chinese gender calendar and majority of midwives tales said boy though! haha.

plus, i had a instinct at 4 weeks that i couldnt describe that i just... FELT girl. it was an inner instinct.


----------



## teal

When I was pregnant I had dreams of a boy and baby was a boy Xx


----------



## too_scared

When I was pregnant with my son I had dreams of a little girl with blonde, curly hair. Only ever saw the back of her head, never her face. Well, my son is blond but that's it! Haha!

I had a dream a few weeks ago that I had a baby girl. I actually dreamed the delivery! She was two weeks early and a whopping 10 lb!! My son was 6 lb 11 oz so a 10 lb baby is pretty much impossible! (I hope!) 

I don't know if I dreamed this baby is a girl because the baby I lost at 17 weeks was a girl and girls are on my mind or what. I guess we'll have to wait and see! We're definitely finding out. I can't stand the suspense! Haha! Gender doesn't matter at all to us, we just want a healthy baby.


----------



## Sarah1508

When I was pregnant with Kian I had a dream I was buying a blue elephant teddy for my baby and after that I just knew I was having a boy and at the second scan I found out I was right! It is a 50/50 chance I suppose though :haha: This time round I had the strangest dream where I had two dolls but at the same time I knew they where my babies... :haha: and someone had dressed one in pink clothes and the other in blue and I was so annoyed because they had dressed the boy as a girl and the girl as a boy haha so I had to undress them and swap their clothes , after I woke up I was like "oh God no! Not twins!? I can't handle twins!!" :haha: but at my first scan there was definetly only one wee bubba there haha , I've already been convinced since I seen that :bfp: that I am carrying a girl so maybe in the dream the boy was Kian and they girl was this little one? Haha only time will tell! It would be spooky though if I had the right gender dreams both of my pregnancys though! 0.o :haha:


----------



## greats

With my daughter I always had dreams of a baby girl. Well, baby girl it was! This time around I'm having dreams of a baby boy so hoping I have a boy lol


----------



## MoonWomb

When I was pregnant with my daughter I had dreams the entire time she was a boy. I never had a gender scan and so it was almost shocking when she came out, in fact I'm embarrassed to say that in from tot family and midwife I said "It's a boy isn't it" and NOPE. Girl. 
Just found out I'm pregnant yesterday after waking up from a dream of taking care of a baby boy. Hmm.....


----------



## Zephram

I always thought and dreamt my first was a boy - and he was. 

It really doesn't mean anything, there are only two choices, so people are bound to be right 50% of the time. :)


----------



## pgfairy

Don't bother to read this it's entirely for my own benefit. 

I want to post here more for posterity than anything. My husband and I have had a long running argument the last 10 years about the gender of the baby we would have first. All of his family have boys you see, and all of my family have girls. 

So of course being pregnant the plot thickens and he says 'he' and I say 'she'. Trouble is I'm just keeping it up out of stubbornness now because when I say 'she' it doesn't sound right in my head :(. Not that I really care either way. And every time I dream about this baby it's a girl...so following the logic that it's usually the opposite (even though I know that's daft because with a 50 50 chance that's pretty much half of your options right there!!!!)I just wanted to put down somewhere on the inter-webs that I think it's a boy. Then I can't go changing my story if it's a girl :rofl:


----------

